# A quick update: I love our CAT!!!!



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry if I missed your special posts, but I have been overwhelmed with moving. We did the big move on Saturday. I have been stressed to a whole new level.

Anyway, I told you before, that we are keeping the previous owners cat, Princess. Princess has been boarded until this morning. I felt so sad for her when she came home to find different people, different furniture, different smells...and two very annoying dogs. Ru was no problem, but MiMi and Ray would not leave her alone, and they (especially MiMi) kept arfing and arfing until I was about to jump out of my skin.

There are moments of peace, but I am ready to strangle MiMi...right now the two DOGS are in the garage, and the CAT is enjoying some cuddling and affection. She is so sweet, and I simply love her.

Here she is:



















More later, I have to get back to unpacking. BTW, she just had a haircut and is incredibly soft. I think she is part Himalayan.

:wub:Sylvia


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh I remember moving:w00t: bet your exhausted.
The kitty is beautiful love her eyes:wub:
hopefully Mimi and Ray will stop the barking and actually take time to get to know the kitty
don't overdo Sylvia


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwww, she's very pretty! I hope the "kids" calm down and get to know her better soon....

Oh man, I do NOT envy all the work you are going through!!!! :w00t: I kinda had to do that after the flood....move EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's a beautiful kitty, I love her colours. Jodi kept me awake all night when I brought my new kitten home, he whined all night because she was in the next room. Drove me crazy, but he did settle down after a day or 2. I hope you have a quiet nite after the big move.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, your new kitty is so beautiful. She sounds like she has a very sweet personality. I hope MiMi settles down sure (I'm sure she will). Moving is stressful for everyone! Take care of yourself, gf


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I feel sad for her too, I couldn't imagine leaving her if she were mine but I understand it's probably easier on her to stay in the house that's she's known all this time. Maybe it is harder on the person than on her. She's loved so that is going to make it easier for her.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I feel for you. Moving is so much work and every time I do it there are always a few boxes that stay packed!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maglily said:


> I feel sad for her too, I couldn't imagine leaving her if she were mine but I understand it's probably easier on her to stay in the house that's she's known all this time. Maybe it is harder on the person than on her. She's loved so that is going to make it easier for her.


Brenda was so worried. She said she had the cat through three husbands, but after the last one (husband) died, she wanted to move back home, and close to her son and grandbabies. The son is highly allergic to cats. I didn't give it a second thought when I said, the cat could stay at her home. Moving across town has been really hard for me, but DH has done five or ten times the work, I can't imagine how hard it was for Brenda to move a long distance on her own. 

Did I mention that I LOVE THE CAT? :wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is just adorable! What a wonderful thing you are doing keeping her in her home!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Bet it will only take about three days for them to adjust to each other .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Your cat looks lovely, very elegant, maybe some siamese or himalayan? I am sure your little scamps will be fine with her in no time


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, the arfing and pacing and madness has finally subsided. Everybody had their dinner and poopies. The dogs are quiet, the cat is sitting on the back of my chair. I think all is well in the universe for now...and I expect it to be even better tomorrow. I hope to get a good night's sleep. ummm sleep. And then when I wake up, I may be able to deal with MiMi's terrible tangles. For now...sweet dreams dear friends. I know we all have huge problems to face, I know some of my dear sisters have problems that are much worse than my little ****. Let's just hold hands...big ****, little ****, stupid ****, scarey ****....one way or another we will get through it...we will overcome....together.

The starred out words are just another way of saying poop. I don't get the whole "bad word" thing....tootsie roll, poopie, crap or s h i t ////all mean the same, and none of them mean anything in the least bit hateful. So let's just say that it was a tootsie roll day...and I am hoping tomorrow will be a lollipop day PHEW.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That is one pretty kitty!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, it is beddy by time. The kitty is sleeping on my chair. It wasn't easy...but we made progress...tomorrow will be good...I hope. Sleepy time for dogs, cats an humans.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a beautiful cat. So happy the move has occurred and I know you all will be settled into your new paradise in no time. MiMi, be a good girl or you will have to come visit your boyfriend Ben....just saying.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylvia, 
That cat looks to be a beauty... looks a lot to me like a Ragdoll breed. If I were to ever get another kitty I'd want to have a Ragdoll. They're bred to be very 'cuddly' and usually love having human contact and interaction. I have heard they are more "dog-like" than most cats. Whatever the breed she looks to be a lovely kitty and I'm sure will fit into the family unit in no time.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sylie, I feel for you on the moving thing. Hate to move, but usually so worth it. And that is one beautiful cat. I'm glad you let her stay. Mimi will probably calm down, ( in a few.... years?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't worry they will all get used to one an other! What a pretty kitty.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is a beautiful kitty..bless you for keeping her!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

The kitty/doggie thing will work out. I have 3 furpuppies and 6! furkitties. They just have to work it out. It always takes a day or 2 when I bring a new kitty in and set it down, but it always works out. My Hubby owns a garage and I think that the word is out--it you don't want your kitty, bring it to the shop and Abby will take it home..I'm a sucker for a furry face!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I took a Valium this morning. The cat peed on the bed last night. We haven't set it up yet, it is just the mattress on the floor and the feather bed. I didn't put the mattress pad over the feather bed...so. I hope Natures Miracle will fix it.

Before dawn the cat was at the garage door meowing. Her bed and everything was set up in the garage, so I'm sure she is used to being there. She has a very loud voice. Then MiMi started whining in her crate. I finally gave up and got up. While drinking my coffee I thought it wouldn't be so bad to be deaf. When Alan got up he said he thought it would be nice to be deaf...lol. Poor Alan slept on a couple of comforters in another room, because the cat peed on his side of the bed. I was so tired I just slept on my side of the bed anyway.

But, guess what? All is peaceful and calm. Princess is lying on a towel behind my computer. MiMi didn't arf once yet. I guess if I take Valium it calms everybody down.

The washer and drier aren't hooked up yet...I washed the huge down comforter four days ago. 

I want to go to a spa and have a sauna and massage while listening to soothing music. Oh, maybe just a nice hot bath in the wonderful tub.

I'll be here...if anybody needs me.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh dear! cat pee on the bed...ouch! Bathroom looks lovely Sylvia


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I took a Valium this morning. The cat peed on the bed last night. We haven't set it up yet, it is just the mattress on the floor and the feather bed. I didn't put the mattress pad over the feather bed...so. I hope Natures Miracle will fix it.
> 
> Before dawn the cat was at the garage door meowing. Her bed and everything was set up in the garage, so I'm sure she is used to being there. She has a very loud voice. Then MiMi started whining in her crate. I finally gave up and got up. While drinking my coffee I thought it wouldn't be so bad to be deaf. When Alan got up he said he thought it would be nice to be deaf...lol. Poor Alan slept on a couple of comforters in another room, because the cat peed on his side of the bed. I was so tired I just slept on my side of the bed anyway.
> 
> ...


Uh oh, not a good start to owning a new cat. When my daughters cat peed where she wasn't supposed to, she had a UTI and bladder stones. Maybe this cat is just really stressed out. To all of a sudden to have a new family with arfing dogs has to be stressful for her. If I remember right she's a very old cat????? Poor girl, and poor you too. Moving is stressful and hard work.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Uh oh, not a good start to owning a new cat. When my daughters cat peed where she wasn't supposed to, she had a UTI and bladder stones. Maybe this cat is just really stressed out. To all of a sudden to have a new family with arfing dogs has to be stressful for her. If I remember right she's a very old cat????? Poor girl, and poor you too. Moving is stressful and hard work.


She is on a prescription diet for kidneys. I thought it might be territory marking. MiMi (and Lily, too) would pee on the bed when guests stayed. I think she was claiming the guests as her own. 

Yes, the cat is 19 years old. 

So far, today is peaceful.

Oh, and once we get the bed put together, I think it will be too high for her to jump on.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylvia, think again. Cats can jump really, really high.
How about a 2nd litter box in your bath near the BR? or ??? someplace where she can easily find it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Sylvia, think again. Cats can jump really, really high.
> How about a 2nd litter box in your bath near the BR? or ??? someplace where she can easily find it.


She is 19 years old. She can jump some, but not real high. I don't think the bed was an accident...I think she was claiming territory...or maybe Alan. Oh, and she doesn't have from claws...lucky for the nosey dogs and the furniture.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Sylie said:


> She is 19 years old. She can jump some, but not real high. I don't think the bed was an accident...I think she was claiming territory...or maybe Alan. Oh, and she doesn't have from claws...lucky for the nosey dogs and the furniture.


I had my next to last cat "claim" me. Was sitting in the recliner with kitty cuddled on my lap. I had been told that "he" was a "she" and that "she" had been spayed and declawed. Well, when I started to smell that horrible odor, I knew that "she" was was definately not a "she". He went form being a Holly to a Nickolas. I spent the whole weekend cleaning the recliner. I used everything I could find to try to get rid of the odor. I threw my gown and housecoat away and promptly took Nickolas to the vet! I would have rather been peed on but I lived through it...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sylvia. As if a normal move isn't bad enough, you've got Cujo of the cat world. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: I was reading your posts and thinking about the couple who called 911 that their cat had them trapped in a room. That wasn't you and alan was it? :innocent:  
I personally think she was claiming territory. After all it is HER house that YOU moved into!! In case you didn't get that, she figured she'd give you a liquid reminder. I think they'll all sort out the pecking order and things will get normal but it has to be very disjointed for all of them (and you). My neighbor has two dogs and a cat (who came first) and that cat gets her licks in at the dogs. They bother her and she bops them on the head and jumps on them. It's calmed them all down. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Maybe start sharing the Valium with the rest of the household?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She looks so sweet.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

She is very pretty. Lily likes kitties, she grew up with one. Jack and Addie aren't sure what to do about kitties, they just sniff and watch warily. Congrats on the new house.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so sad for her not being able to stay with her previous owners. Poor baby. But you are so great to take her in. I'm sure she will adjust, but right now she just looks sad.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I feel same, they must not have been close to her to leave her behind like that. :innocent: hope you can get that mattress clean for DH. 

If I could Sylvia, I'd come over and brush Mimi for you :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> I'm so sad for her not being able to stay with her previous owners. Poor baby. But you are so great to take her in. I'm sure she will adjust, but right now she just looks sad.


She seems to like Alan and me very much. She is sleeping a lot today, probably worn out from yesterday. But, when she is awake she is always close or ON one of us, purring and demanding chin rubs. I honestly do not think she is sad.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> I feel same, they must not have been close to her to leave her behind like that. :innocent: hope you can get that mattress clean for DH.
> 
> If I could Sylvia, I'd come over and brush Mimi for you :wub:


Oh, how I wish you would come over and brush MiMi.

Well, good news it didn't go through the down comforter, which I can wash. Didn't even get the sheet wet. Phew, I was so afraid the featherbed would be ruined.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I had my next to last cat "claim" me. Was sitting in the recliner with kitty cuddled on my lap. I had been told that "he" was a "she" and that "she" had been spayed and declawed. Well, when I started to smell that horrible odor, I knew that "she" was was definately not a "she". He went form being a Holly to a Nickolas. I spent the whole weekend cleaning the recliner. I used everything I could find to try to get rid of the odor. I threw my gown and housecoat away and promptly took Nickolas to the vet! I would have rather been peed on but I lived through it...


 :eek2_gelb2::w00t:



Snowbody said:


> Oh Sylvia. As if a normal move isn't bad enough, you've got Cujo of the cat world. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: I was reading your posts and thinking about the couple who called 911 that their cat had them trapped in a room. That wasn't you and alan was it? :innocent:
> I personally think she was claiming territory. After all it is HER house that YOU moved into!! In case you didn't get that, she figured she'd give you a liquid reminder. I think they'll all sort out the pecking order and things will get normal but it has to be very disjointed for all of them (and you). My neighbor has two dogs and a cat (who came first) and that cat gets her licks in at the dogs. They bother her and she bops them on the head and jumps on them. It's calmed them all down. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Maybe start sharing the Valium with the rest of the household?


Sue her name is Princess not Cujo:angry: HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley
And nobody is getting MY Valium...they will have to settle for a contact high...or would that be a contact calm?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Oh, how I wish you would come over and brush MiMi.
> 
> Well, good news it didn't go through the down comforter, which I can wash. Didn't even get the sheet wet. Phew, I was so afraid the featherbed would be ruined.


Boy your one lucky girl. :chili: With all your present circumstances I didn't want to share my gross cat pee story with you. :HistericalSmiley: But now I will now. Long story short, the mattress ended up at the dump!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Boy your one lucky girl. :chili: With all your present circumstances I didn't want to share my gross cat pee story with you. But now I will now. Long story short, the mattress ended up at the dump!!! :smpullhair:


I was afraid that would happen to the featherbed. Phew. Sorry about your mattress.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I was afraid that would happen to the featherbed. Phew. Sorry about your mattress.


No worries. Was ages ago before they were 20" thick and cost as much as the down payment on your house...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> No worries. Was ages ago before they were 20" thick and cost as much as the down payment on your house...:HistericalSmiley:


I hate the new mattresses. I bought a normal high end mattress back in the mid-nineties and it is still holding up. I added a featherbed and have a luxurious bed. I do not know what I will do when I need a new mattress....I don't want to need a step stool to get into my bed. Maybe, in a few years, "they" will dictate people should dump their yard high mattresses for a 6 inch mattress. 

I'm so cool that I only use flat sheets...fitted sheets are a pain...they never fit.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sylie I hate the new sheets that they now make. All the fitted sheets are too big for my old mattresses. I may change to flat sheets too.
The cat was claiming you & bed in her territory. I'd make sure all beds have waterproof mattress pads on them just in case. If you want to check if all pee is gone- shine a black light on it after dark. You can get them @ Ace Hardware store. These lites are small & inexpensive. Good to use to check for bed bugs when traveling. Natures Miracle should of took care of it.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ann Mother said:


> Sylie I hate the new sheets that they now make. All the fitted sheets are too big for my old mattresses. I may change to flat sheets too.
> The cat was claiming you & bed in her territory. I'd make sure all beds have waterproof mattress pads on them just in case. If you want to check if all pee is gone- shine a black light on it after dark. You can get them @ Ace Hardware store. These lites are small & inexpensive. Good to use to check for bed bugs when traveling. Natures Miracle should of took care of it.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pat. I think that just washing the comforter will do it, Fortunately,I have enough bedding to get through this until we hook up the washer and dryer.On the other hand....can I please just escape for one hour? Tomorrow I go to the old house to clean the oven and supervise the maids. There is no chore in life that can compete with oven-cleaning. But, I have a steam cleaner that is perfect for that chore, and the oven is not bad.

Still, if you love me, you should send positive thoughts my way. Getting through it will take every ounce of courage I have...so a wee bit of cyber help could make all the difference.

Or, maybe you should put your energy into our sisters who have real problems. Yes, think about our precious Terry, put your loving energy there. I'm just a sissy. Spread your love to those who need it most....but I wouldn't mind the left overs.

Seriously, I am going to be just fine. I love my /sm friends.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you use a steam cleaner to clean your oven? Which one if you do?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Do you use a steam cleaner to clean your oven? Which one if you do?


I have a Vaporclean. I am not 100% happy with it. It isn't the best design, and the steam is not as hot or as fine as they claim. However, it does some things really well. Especially, oven cleaning. 

Vapor Clean II - Light/Heavy Residential Steam Cleaner | MyVaporClean


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylvia-my friend says looks like your Cat may be part Balinese. Will be long haired.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Sylvia-my friend says looks like your Cat may be part Balinese. Will be long haired.


Yes, she does look very much like a Balinese...and has that loveable, cuddle kitty personality. I googled Balinese cats and she jumped up on the table and kept standing in front of the computer screen with all the cat pictures behind her. LOL. She keeps swiping her tail on the touch screen and crazy things happen.

It is pretty peaceful with the pets today.


----------

